# Got a few questions^_^



## Kitoth (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey i know i don't post much on the forums and i should but anyway i got  a few questions that are on my mind about FA.

1: I was wondering if there was a way to see All page shuots your have gotten or are they deleted when new one are given?

2: when you view your favs why can't you click on the picture so you can look at it again? I wanted to link another Fa artist to a pic an had to really dig to find the pic since it was added over a month ago.

3: I noticed when i get new submissions from those i am watching not all are shown, I can tell because i tend to browse  sometimes to look for new artists to Fa and i see pics from those on my watch list that oddly didn't show up under new submissions, is this a glitch?

4: finally when it comes to sending notes/Pm's how can you tell if someone has received the message? Because some i sent i found out that they never got it via another site i see them on.. :/

well thanks in advance for the help and hopefully i can get these resolved lol.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2007)

#1 - Far as I know, page shouts are not deleted unless you specifically do so from your Control Panel.

#2 - I've never had a problem like that.  I don't think anybody has ever reported one like it either.  Maybe it's just you or your Internet browser?

#3 - Known issue:  Caused by a user submitting Mature/Adult work when you have your Mature viewing option switched OFF.  Don't worry, it fixes itself automatically.

#4 - I don't know if FA has this kind of tracking on PM's.


----------



## Kitoth (Oct 2, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> #1 - Far as I know, page shouts are not deleted unless you specifically do so from your Control Panel.
> 
> #2 - I've never had a problem like that.  I don't think anybody has ever reported one like it either.  Maybe it's just you or your Internet browser?
> 
> ...



Ok then how do i view all page shouts i have gotten from when i joined(if possible)?

As far as 2 goes I might have confused you, I can go to my favs and see the pics but when i try clicking on the pic it doesn't bring it up bigger only option i get is remove. basically it acts like a thumbnail i can't view larger or even who drew it just remove and the thumbnail. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 2, 2007)

Kitoth said:
			
		

> Ok then how do i view all page shouts i have gotten from when i joined(if possible)?



Click on _control panel_. Look on the left near the top for *Page shouts*. Click on that and you will be able to view all your shouts and remove them if necessary. 

If you are logged in on the main site, You can just click here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/shouts/

With regards to notes, if you go to your outbox and look at the little icon, a white envelope means that message has been read by it's recipient, a yellow one means that it is still unread.

With regards to favorites:

http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/Kitoth/

Do they work fine there?


----------



## Kitoth (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Kitoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok the favs thing works better thanks anad so does the notes as well, but as far as the page shouts they only go back to September 23rd and i know i got some prior to that. Is ther a limit shown or what i am confused on that part.


----------



## AndyFox (Oct 2, 2007)

Kitoth said:
			
		

> 4: finally when it comes to sending notes/Pm's how can you tell if someone has received the message? Because some i sent i found out that they never got it via another site i see them on.. :/



I *THINK* that you can tell by going to your "Sent" folder and looking at the color of the icons. If the icon next to the message you sent is yellow, the user has not read it yet. If they have it will be white. I'm not sure about this, but this seems to be how it works when I send messages.


----------



## GuenZhenXuan2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

AndyFox said:


> I *THINK* that you can tell by going to your "Sent" folder and looking at the color of the icons. If the icon next to the message you sent is yellow, the user has not read it yet. If they have it will be white. I'm not sure about this, but this seems to be how it works when I send messages.




Excuse Me, May I Ask You and How Does the PM in Furaffinity Works when If the Other Users that You Send to Never Saw it and What Happen to it Because, I Want to Send PM to The User Who Blocked Me on Twitter to Unblock Me; Do You Have Any Tips For it?


----------



## Rayd (Apr 28, 2020)

holy shit


----------



## GuenZhenXuan2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> holy shit



Ummm,  IDGI(I Don't Get It), Can You tell Me please; Aprilycan?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 14, 2020)

Closing this due to a 13 year necro


----------

